# Ambien



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Has anyone taken this before? I'm having a hard time sleeping, and I always wake up tired. I was thinking about maybe taking this to help me sleep better. Has anyone had any experience with it? Thanks.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

My husband has been taking it for over a year, though this is longer then the 1-2 weeks I believe they recommend. At the beginning he was getting the full 7-8 hours sleep, but now gets 4-6 straight. He does not feel any kind of drug hangover when he gets up. To the best of my knowledge, I believe he would have some withdrawal problems if he choose to stop taking it at any time.

I hope this is of some help for you.

terri


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

*Hola,
When my DP first started, I was also suffering from lack of sleep. I got an RX for Ambien and BOY...DID I SLEEP! I know that you can only take it for a short while, at least thats what the Dr.'s say, and I can understand why. 
I know for myself after a few weeks on Ambien, I began to look forward to my evening "dosage" perhaps a little too much. However if you need sleep, Ambien is the way to go. Good Luck.

Tony*


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for your responses guys!

It doesn't intensify the DP/DR does it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

*I didn't notice any intensity with DP, very mild side efx if any.
Tony*


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

ambien is very similiar to booze and benzos. It also works on gaba and in time can cause tolerance/addiction. Tho all of these substances will knock you out, they also inhibit deep, restorative sleep and will eventually work against you. Thats why its not recommended for any extended period of time. Id talk to your doctor about a prescription to trazadone first. Just my opinion.

Joe


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

dakotajoe said:


> ambien is very similiar to booze and benzos. It also works on gaba and in time can cause tolerance/addiction. Tho all of these substances will knock you out, they also inhibit deep, restorative sleep and will eventually work against you. Thats why its not recommended for any extended period of time. Id talk to your doctor about a prescription to trazadone first. Just my opinion.


*I agree with Joe that hypnotics/sedatives/anxiolytics can be abused and can cause tolerance and should be used with caution. Of course I had to go look up both. I've seen these ads on TV for Lunesta, Ambien and a few other meds like this and feel odd about them, but they serve a critical purpose, particularly for the elderly who often have trouble sleeping.*

I was curious about your recommending Desyrel (trazodone) however as it is an antidepressant.

What I understood in looking these up is:

1. Insomnia is a symptom and in and of itself requires a very particular type of medication. A hypnotic. And apparently Ambien has few negative side effects as long as the individual has time for a proper night's rest.

2. Depression is a disorder, which could include the symptom of insomnia, but not necessarily.

The choice of Ambien or any hypnotic is to initially address insomnia in and of itself. There is an indication that if the insomnia persists (I believe no more than a month's worth of Ambien should be prescribed) one should look into a medical or psychiatric _cause_ for the insomnia which may be *part of a larger disorder -- a constellation of symptoms -- such as depression, or as noted a medical condition*

Insomnia is a single specific symptom.
Depression is a disorder comprised of a variety of symptoms.

*It seems a hypnotic is the drug of choice for someone with ONLY a problem sleeping. This is where I get a tad concerned about those of us here who have general disorders -- of which insomnia is only one symptom. This is where I have a problem with it.

Using myself as an example. I have GAD, mood dysregulation/depression, HYPERsomnia, and the symptoms of DP/DR. I personally would be leery of taking a sleeping pill. If I had ONLY insomnia and it was interfering with my daily routine/functioning, I'd consider it.

Two completely different scenarios.*

*Detailed information on both drugs at http://www.rxlist.com *
Information below from RXLIST.COM
Read at your leisure, LOL.
Best,
D 8) 
Sheesh I should have been a pharmacist. If it weren't for hideous DP in highschool, I may have done rather well in Chemistry. HELL. I could have some money saved up at this point ... and a house.
*Again, insomnia ALONE is a symptom.
Having insomnia as a symptom that is part of a greater disorder such as GAD, depression, mania, etc. must be treated separately.*
*Note a major depressive episode can have EIGHT symptoms and one must fit a minimum of four ... using Desyrel for one symptom of insomnia doesn't seem to be indicated.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brand Name: Ambien
Class: Miscellaneous Sedatives/Hypnotics
Zolpidem tartrate is a non-benzodiazepine hypnotic of the 
imidazopyridine class and is available in 5 mg and 10 mg strength 
tablets for oral administration.

While zolpidem is a hypnotic agent with a chemical structure 
unrelated to benzodiazepines, barbiturates, or other drugs with 
known hypnotic properties, it interacts with a GABA-BZ receptor 
complex and shares some of the pharmacological properties of the 
benzodiazepines.

In contrast to the benzodiazepines, which non-selectively bind to 
and activate all three omega receptor subtypes, zolpidem in vitro 
binds the (w1) receptor preferentially.

The(w1) receptor is found 
primarily on the Lamina IV of the sensorimotor cortical regions, 
substantia ***** (pars reticulata), cerebellum molecular layer, 
olfactory bulb, ventral thalamic complex, pons, inferior 
colliculus, and globus pallidus.

This selective binding of zolpidem on the (w1) receptor is not 
absolute, but it may explain the relative absence of myorelaxant 
and anticonvulsant effects in animal studies as well as the 
preservation of deep sleep (stages 3 and 4) in human studies of 
zolpidem at hypnotic doses.

Since sleep disturbances may be the presenting manifestation of a 
physical and/or psychiatric disorder, symptomatic treatment of the 
insomnia should be initiated only after a careful evaluation of the 
patient.

The failure of insomnia to remit after 7 to 10 days of treatment 
may indicate the presence of a primary psychiatric and/or medical 
illness which should be evaluated. Worsening of insomnia or the 
emergence of new thinking or behavior abnormalities may be the 
consequence of an unrecognized psychiatric or physical 
disorder.

Such findings have emerged during the course of treatment with 
sedative/hypnotic drugs, including zolpidem tartrate. Because some 
of the important adverse effects of zolpidem tartrate appear to be 
dose related (see PRECAUTIONS and DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION), it is important to use the smallest possible effective dose, especially 
in the elderly.
---------------------------------------------

Brand Name: DESYREL
Class: Antidepressants
Trazodone HCl

The mechanism of DESYREL?s antidepressant action in man is not 
fully understood.

In animals, DESYREL selectively inhibits serotonin uptake by brain 
synaptosomes and potentiates the behavioral changes induced by the 
serotonin precursor, 5-hydroxytryptophan. Cardiac conduction 
effects of DESYREL in the anesthetized dog are qualitatively 
dissimilar and quantitatively less pronounced than those seen with 
tricyclic antidepressants.

DESYREL is not a monoamine oxidase inhibitor and, unlike 
amphetamine-type drugs, does not stimulate the central nervous 
system.

DESYREL is indicated for the treatment of depression. The 
efficacy of DESYREL has been demonstrated in both inpatient and 
outpatient settings and for depressed patients with and without 
prominent anxiety. The depressive illness of patients studied 
corresponds to the Major Depressive Episode criteria of the 
American Psychiatric Association?s Diagnostic and Statistical 
Manual, III.a

Major Depressive Episode implies a prominent and relatively 
persistent (nearly every day for at least two weeks) depressed or 
dysphoric mood that usually interferes with daily functioning, and 
includes at least four of the following eight symptoms: change in 
appetite, change in sleep, psychomotor agitation or retardation, 
loss of interest in usual activities or decrease in sexual drive, 
increased fatigability, feelings of guilt or worthlessness, slowed 
thinking or impaired concentration, and suicidal ideation or 
attempts.

---------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

P.S. -- in re: terri's husband's case, it is my understanding he has a medical condition, not a psychiatric condition, and needs help sleeping. Again this is a quality of life decision.

I would be hesitant as someone with a psychiatric disorder to take something like Ambien. It seems treating the main problem whatever it is -- Panic, GAD, depression, bipolar, OCD, etc. is first and foremost.

Ambien is very specifically for one symptom -- insomnia.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PPPS, LOL

Disclaimer:
*"I don't necessarily agree with everything I say."
Marshall McLuhan*

Crumbles, I'm neither discouraging nor encouraging you to take Ambien. In your case, I recall your DP/DR is less bothersome and you have higher anxiety.

Case by case basis. Risk benefit. Very confusing. Glad I'm not a doctor. I've been watching Discovery Health Channel -- the new REAL E.R. doctors. Holy Tomatoes what a job.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

One of these days Dreamer, you will write a single post. And on that day, the bells will ring in Notre Dame once again.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Gentle smiles for Martin's gentle ribbing. 

Yes, Dreamer, that is right about my husband's use of this med. I was negligent for leaving that out. Agree with case by case and risk benefit. Drug choices are just not a simple matter. are they? :?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I've used Ambien in the past. Of course, I took 1000* the recommended dose, so had a sleepy hangover the next day. Work fine as sleep aids, but leave a nasty metallic taste in your mouth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Love the Marshall McLuhan quote, lol

Personally, I think sleeping pills are a LONG term bad idea for dp patients.

There is something about the "half awake/half asleep" phase, the transition from sleeping to waking and vice versa that is oddly-activated in dp states. Partly, that's why napping is so freaky to us, and why we have such odd thoughts, etc. before falling asleep.

That normal "transition" needs to be strenghtened, not ignored. Sleeping pills push the mind FAST into sleep, i.e., 'knock you out' (sort of) and that removes the problem. However, it also removes the needed "exercise" of having to navigate the transition.

Again, my own personal theory. I am not a doctor. I don't even date one. grin

But I have seen DP/DR people use sleeping pills and then have a slow increase in episodic dp during the day. I also had personal bouts of it many many years ago and traced it to the kinds of problems above. NOT true for everyone. However, it is a theory that makes sense to me.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Trazadone is an old trycyclic that is now only used as a sleep aid. The dosage required to give an anti-depressant effect is so high that the patient would be put to sleep. Its prescribed over benzos/ambien because it is NOT ADDICTIVE. Benzos,booze, ambien all work on gaba. Trazadone does not negatively effect sleep stages like booze/benzos/ambien(all of these substances inhibit deep restorative sleep that is critical for mental and physical health). Lastly, Trazadone works on the serotogenic system which is the system in the brain that deals with sleep. This is the way it was explained to me by all of my doctors.

Id give trazadone a shot or maybe even 5htp. Ive read that melatonin levels increase dramatically when a person takes 5htp. I know since Ive taken it, Im ready for bed by 10.

Joe


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i take l-tryptophan (which is the same as 5-htp) and it puts me right to sleep. if i'm really having a hard time i take the l-tryptophan and a shwig of nyquil.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Trazodone for Insomnia

Trazodone has consistently been found to significantly improve insomnia, with little tolerance developing to its hypnotic effect.22 Its actions on sleep have been hypothesized to be mediated through 5-HT2 serotonergic receptor antagonism23,24 or through alpha-adrenergic antagonism.25 Polysomnographic studies of patients with various kinds of insomnia have found that trazodone's main effect on sleep architecture is an increase in slow-wave (stages 3 and 4) sleep.26,27 Trazodone improves sleep not only in major depressive disorder28 and dysthymic disorder26 but also in chronic primary insomnia27 and in insomnia associated with other antidepressant medications such as SSRIs and monoamine oxidase inhibitors (MAOIs).2

The specific efficacy of trazodone in elderly patients' insomnia has received only limited systematic study. The report of Montgomery et al of trazodone in nine "poor sleepers" apparently included some elderly individuals,27 because their subjects' mean age was 61 years. These investigators found that trazodone improved subjective sleep quality, increased slow-wave sleep, and decreased arousal frequency by half. Kunik and colleagues found trazodone to be efficacious and well tolerated in 21 elderlypsychiatric inpatients treated for insomnia;21 in particular, there were no significant problems with daytime sedation or orthostatic hypotension. These findings are consistent with another group's results with normal geriatric subjects, in whom an acute dose of trazodone produced no impairment on most components of a battery of cognitive tasks.29

For treating insomnia in elderly patients, an appropriate starting dose of trazodone is 25 mg at bedtime, which can be increased if necessary by 25 mg per week. Most patients respond to 50 to 75 mg, and there is little need to increase the dose above 100 mg for this indication.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ambien and Lunesta, Sonata, yada are much newer and better and developed specifically for the treatment of insomnia.

*Joe, my point is the med should fit the VERY specific diagnosis.
Insomnia ALONE in and of itself is now best treated by AMBIEN and 
similar new meds you see on the market... i.e. of Rx drugs. See 
the note under benzodiazepines. Ambien and the like have specific 
properties. Antidepressants can disrupt the sleep cycle. Benzos 
are for anxiety and cause extra symptoms as well.

I don't like the idea of AMBIEN, etc. or any "sleeping pill"for those of us here, however.
On Sleepdisorder Channel, a whole host of routine 
changes, exercise and other homeopathic remedies are suggested 
first before ANY medical treatment is instigated.*

If I sneeze one more time I am going to jump off my balcony!!!

http://www.sleepdisorderchannel.net/insomnia/treatments.shtml#anti

*Pharmacological Therapy* 
Current pharmacological therapy may include over-the-counter sleep 
medications, antidepressants with sedative effects, and 
benzodiazepines. *Treatments specific to the conditions for which 
they are indicated are discussed in their respective sections. A 
general description follows.*

*Over-the-counter sleep medications* 
The vast majority of over-the-counter sleep aids contain 
antihistamines, which are associated with drowsiness.

Unfortunately, they also tend to cause decreased memory and 
concentration, dry mouth, morning sickness, blurred vision, 
extended sedation, and constipation.

They are generally not recommended for the treatment of insomnia that is severe enough to require attention of a physician. And they should be avoided, especially, in cases of chronic insomnia.

Over-the-counter 
medications, including the subvarieties of legal uppers and 
stimulants that are typically available in gas stations and truck 
stops, only provide temporary relief, if any, and may further 
disrupt sleep over the long term.

*Antidepressants* 
Many antidepressants have sedative side effects. These side 
effects may be utilized in patients with depression and insomnia. 
In fact, many widely used antidepressants, like Prozac?, actually 
regulate sleep onset and duration for those who take them. Some 
antidepressants may cause significant sedation in the morning.

Others, however, may affect rapid eye movement sleep (REM) and 
disrupt sleep quality. Generally, they are used to treat the 
depression causing insomnia; the side effect of causing drowsiness 
is used to an advantage in helping with the insomnia.

*Benzodiazepines* 
Benzodiazepines have been the most popularly prescribed hypnotic 
(sleeping pill) for some time. There are a variety of them 
currently available. The main difference among benzodiazepines is 
length of effectiveness, or half life, in the body.

Longer-acting benzodiazepines cause a lot of carry-over morning 
sedation, and shorter-acting benzodiazepines cause a higher 
incidence of rebound insomnia after discontinuation. There is a 
risk for developing drug dependency with long-term use in some 
patients. Benzodiazepines can cause fatigue, dizziness, confusion, 
falls, and blurred vision, especially in older people. Operating a 
motor vehicle or heavy machinery may be hazardous when using this 
type of medication.

*****There are new drugs such as SONATA (zaleplon) and AMBIEN 
(zolpidem) which interact with one of the benzodiazepine receptors 
on cells that induce sleep. These two drugs are increasingly 
being used to treat insomnia because of their rapid onset, 
decreased residual effect the next morning, and low number and 
severity of side effects.******

Best, 
D

*The recommended treatment for INSOMNIA alone are the new Anti Insomnia medications. Anti-depressants in general affect sleep quality and are for insomnia secondary to depression. Benzos have the negative effects you note, Joe. More side effects as well.

Though Ambien, Lunestra, Sonata (don't those sound lovely and sleepy?, LOL) are apparently the choice for insomnia, I still don't recommend them for folks on the Board.

DP/DR are SYMPTOMS, not a specific disorder save for a few people.

The overall CAUSE THAT CAUSES DP/DR SYMPTOMS should be treated, and someone here with insomnia needs to be evaluated for the proper med. I have a problem with the anti-insomnia meds. Again other natural remedies are recommended first, including no napping, exercise, a set routine, etc.*

IMHO and YMMV 8) 
Best,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> One of these days Dreamer, you will write a single post. And on that day, the bells will ring in Notre Dame once again.


Martin, LOLOLOLOLOL, ain't it the truth and this is why I have a "thang" for you.

Spot on and hilarious ... and you're cute too 8)


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I tripped on Sonata! (and wine/ibuprofen/effexor). I basically fell asleep whilst still awake...work that one out...

And then my dreams played on whilst I was awake. Woke up really fresh the next morning though!!!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PPS, well the bells at Notre Dame continue to remain silent. LOL.

SleepChannel was last updated 2/8/2005. It has the most up to date info ... or seems to be a reliable up to date source of info on sleep disorders. VERY comprehensive.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk said:


> I tripped on Sonata! (and wine/ibuprofen/effexor). I basically fell asleep whilst still awake...work that one out...
> 
> And then my dreams played on whilst I was awake. Woke up really fresh the next morning though!!!


LOL, g funk, but there's my point. Excluding the wine and ibuprofen -- for the Love of God! -- you are also on Effexor, I assume for your primary diagnosis. The added use of Sonata, again, IMHO, might be unnecessary. However, I'm not a doctor, and more specifically I'm not YOUR doctor.

Each case is unique
OK, DONE.
Spot on Martin, spot on. Guilty as charged. :shock:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh I never took the stuff again!!!! Just Effexor now, the wine usually helps me sleep anyway :twisted:


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer,

I dont give a shit what you say. Regardless of the situation, taking addictive drugs that disrupt healthy sleep is not a good idea. Ambien, benzos both work on gaba and are proven to be addictive and to inhibit slow wave sleep. They should only be used in extreme cases and even then for very short periods of time.

Heres a little info I found on what you feel is the best way to treat insomnia...

Dependency:
Addiction, or dependence can be caused by Ambien, especially when used for longer than a few weeks or at high doses. People who have been dependent on alcohol or other drugs in the past generally have a greater chance of becoming addicted to Ambien.

Even when used as recommended, Ambien may produce emotional and/or physical dependence. At doses greater than 4 mg per day, Ambien has the potential to cause severe emotional and physical dependence in some patients and these individuals may find it exceedingly difficult to stop using this medication. It is important that your physician help you discontinue this medication in a careful and safe manner to avoid a difficult withdrawal.

Tolerance is a diminished response to a drug. It is the effect of cellular adaptive changes or enhanced drug metabolism from extended use of a medication. Tolerance develops over days, weeks, or months.

Withdrawal:
If you are a long term Ambien user, do not stop taking it without first checking with your doctor. Suddenly stopping this medicine may cause withdrawal side effects; your doctor will gradually taper your dosage before stopping completely.

After you stop taking Ambien, be forewarned: Many people experience rebound insomnia for the first few nights after they stop taking it.

After you stop using this medicine, your body needs time to adjust. The length of time this takes depends on the amount of medicine you were using and how long you used it. During this time check with your doctor if you notice any of the following side effects: Abdominal cramps or discomfort; agitation; nervousness, or feelings of panic; seizures; flushing; lightheadedness; muscle cramps; nausea; sweating; tremors; uncontrolled crying; unusual tiredness or weakness; vomiting; increased mental or emotional problems.

When Ambien is used at higher dosages and the drug is suddenly discontinued, withdrawal symptoms such as muscle cramps, sweats, shaking, and seizures may occur.

Obviously, the severity of withdrawal symptoms experienced is directly related to the amount of Ambien taken and the length of time over which it has been taken.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

dakotajoe said:


> Dreamer,
> I dont give a sh*t what you say.


LOL, I know that.

And you didn't read what I wrote and you didn't understand my point. But that's OK, it's just my understanding of what I've read.

- I don't like the concept of anti-insomnia meds.
- My understanding from my research is that anti-depressants are not the primary line of treatment for insomnia alone. They are beneficial for insomnia second to depression.
- My understanding from my reading this Board is that those of us here should be taking something OTHER than anti-insomnia med.



Dreamer said:


> The overall CAUSE THAT CAUSES DP/DR SYMPTOMS should be treated, and someone here with insomnia needs to be evaluated for the proper med. *I have a problem with the anti-insomnia meds.* Again other natural remedies are recommended first, including no napping, exercise, a set routine, etc.


 :roll:

Best,
D 8)

Let's replay that:


Joe said:


> Dreamer,
> I dont give a sh*t what you say.


That's a good starter for constructive discussions. :lol: 
My sneezing stopped! Yee Haw!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk said:


> Oh I never took the stuff again!!!! Just Effexor now, the wine usually helps me sleep anyway :twisted:


AMEN!
LOL g funk


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Many people without depression, still used trazadone as a sleep aid. Its used because it works and it doesnt cause addiction.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

> There is something about the "half awake/half asleep" phase, the transition from sleeping to waking and vice versa that is oddly-activated in dp states. Partly, that's why napping is so freaky to us, and why we have such odd thoughts, etc. before falling asleep.


Odd thoughts before falling asleep. So true. Ever night if feels like I'm going through a bad acid trip before I fall asleep. It scares the crap out of me and I hate falling asleep (not sleeping) for that reason.



> That normal "transition" needs to be strengthened, not ignored. Sleeping pills push the mind FAST into sleep, i.e., 'knock you out' (sort of) and that removes the problem. However, it also removes the needed "exercise" of having to navigate the transition.


This is one form of exercise I hate doing but I know I need to do. If only the transition was so peacefully sublime as it use to be and is for normal people. And the more fatigued I become the more terrifying the transition to sleep is. If I could get a healthy dose of deep natural sleep each night I really believe my DP/DR would be almost negligible.

I still occasionally use Mirtazapine (the SSRI I was taking) to help me sleep if insomnia has persistent after several days. My psychiatrist said I can use it occasionally like a sleeping pill. I only need an 1/8 of a tablet to help me get a better nights sleep. Taking it everyday you get use to them and there not as effective for sleep, but once a week I find I only need a small amount to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

For a little comic relief, which I really wasn't looking for but found, @trazadone.com.

There was of course tons of other things to copy, but, when I saw this, well, I just couldn't resist.

That priaprism stuff sounds painful, don't it ? :shock:

Special warnings about Trazodone
Trazodone may cause you to become drowsy or less alert and may affect your judgment. Therefore, you should not drive or operate dangerous machinery or participate in any hazardous activity that requires full mental alertness until you know how this drug affects you.

Trazodone has been associated with priapism, a persistent, painful erection of the penis. Men who experience prolonged or inappropriate erections should stop taking this drug and consult their doctor.

Notify your doctor or dentist that you are taking this drug if you have a medical emergency, and before you have surgery or dental treatment. Your doctor will ask you to stop using the drug if you are going to have elective surgery.

Be careful taking this drug if you have heart disease. Trazodone can cause irregular heartbeats.


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

I've been taking ambien for about a year now and found it to be great for insomnia and have absolutely no effect on DP/DR. If anything (contrary to what some people have posted- not based on personal experience as usual) it's had a beneficial effect on my very intermittent DP symptoms.
If you only have insomnia, then it's not usually prescribed for long term treatment.
But if you're insomnia is related to another disorder-e.g. panic disorder, depression, etc...that generally have insomnia as one of their symptoms
, then it's up to your doctor (who should be a psychiatrist) to decide if you can take it for a long period of time.
I tried Sonata for a month and found it was good for getting to sleep fast, but only had an acting time of 3 or 4 hours, so was ineffective for getting a full night's sleep.
One thing is for certain- only take it when you're in bed. You can't function on this drug, and I almost got in a car accident when I took it away from home.
Compared to the benzodiazepines(Dalmane, especially),it's a much safer drug and won't have much effect on your memory if you make sure you give yourself 7 to 8 hours of sleep


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

gaddis said:


> If anything (contrary to what some people have posted- *not based on personal experience as usual*) it's had a beneficial effect on my very intermittent DP symptoms.


Dear gaddis,
Agreed. When I research things and haven't had the experience of taking something, it isn't always a useful reponse. I like to research the stuff though. I see in my case I'd be afraid to take something like Ambien.

*Again, every single person here is unique. I believe that. We have common symptoms of DP/DR. They stem from a variety of causes. Treatment must fit the particular set of cirumstances that led to the DP/DR.*

For me with chronic vs. intermittent DP/DR, I'm already different from you. I also sleep too much -- depression -- always did, even as a child, before any medications, so I wouldn't need it anyway. Also the best meds for my DP/DR have been Klonpin and Lamictal.

Mantra again, we are all unique.
Best,
D


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Janine, 
I agree with your theory about DP and sleep cycles. Well put. 


> Again, my own personal theory. I am not a doctor. I don't even date one. grin


Do you want to? :wink:

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

LOLOL...perhaps, you are suggesting, I was declaring an unconscious wish by my negated comment? lol.

I guess this would be a dangerous time to tell you I dreampt about you the other night. LITERALLY did, lol....there was "Homeskooled" although you looked a bit like Dustin Hoffman.

L,
J


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow.....I could really go places with that....that I really shouldnt. I bet I was a GOOD-looking Dustin Hoffman lookalike, eh? More later. You have to share...

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

holy crap guys! Thanks for all the info! I had no idea that this thread would accquire 3 pages! Anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for the input. I'm going to go back now and read everything that has been said.

As for Dreamer, yes, my DP/DR is there, however it doesn't bother me all the time. It does seem to get stronger at times, but that's not where most of my anxiety comes from. However, I wouldn't want to do anything to make it possibly worse!

Again, thanks guys!


----------

